# 10TB Bolt?



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ok, I bought one of the $280 lifetime Bolts, too good a deal to turn down. Mostly bought it to experiment. This is what I am considering. Step one, add a 4TB external FOR SURE PMR drive. Hooked up directly to Bolt MB Sata port. May or may not use the Bolt power hookup, might use the power in the external enclosure. I guess I would just hookup the new 4TB drive and let the Bolt format it? Then take out and use MFSR to get it to the full 4TB? Once I determine the 4TB is working at full capacity I would clone the 4TB in a cloning dock to a 10TB WD red. Then use the new MFSTools to do 3 2TB "adds" to get it to 10TB. Does this sound correct, am I missing anything? I am going to run it with TE4 as a test, want to see if a for sure external PMR drive will withstand software updates, so many upgrades seem to get broken by TE4 updates. This seems to be as good a test as possible, starting with fresh drives, for sure PMR drives and TE4. Will be interesting to see what happens, will not record anything CRITICAL, mostly just for testing, I suppose even though running TE4 I should be able to transfer shows to a TE3 Roamio directly if I want to save anything in case of failure.

One other question, not SURE I have an extra 4TB sitting around. For sure I have a 3TB PMR 3.5 drive. Is there a way to start with a 3TB for this procedure? If I did I'm guessing the 10TB would end up with only 9TB usable, original 3TB plus three 2TB adds. Or maybe can't be done with a 3TB at all?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Ok, I bought one of the $280 lifetime Bolts, too good a deal to turn down. Mostly bought it to experiment. This is what I am considering. Step one, add a 4TB external FOR SURE PMR drive. Hooked up directly to Bolt MB Sata port. May or may not use the Bolt power hookup, might use the power in the external enclosure. I guess I would just hookup the new 4TB drive and let the Bolt format it? Then take out and use MFSR to get it to the full 4TB? Once I determine the 4TB is working at full capacity I would clone the 4TB in a cloning dock to a 10TB WD red. Then use the new MFSTools to do 3 2TB "adds" to get it to 10TB. Does this sound correct, am I missing anything? I am going to run it with TE4 as a test, want to see if a for sure external PMR drive will withstand software updates, so many upgrades seem to get broken by TE4 updates. This seems to be as good a test as possible, starting with fresh drives, for sure PMR drives and TE4. Will be interesting to see what happens, will not record anything CRITICAL, mostly just for testing, I suppose even though running TE4 I should be able to transfer shows to a TE3 Roamio directly if I want to save anything in case of failure.
> 
> One other question, not SURE I have an extra 4TB sitting around. For sure I have a 3TB PMR 3.5 drive. Is there a way to start with a 3TB for this procedure? If I did I'm guessing the 10TB would end up with only 9TB usable, original 3TB plus three 2TB adds. Or maybe can't be done with a 3TB at all?


Well if you really want to experiment, let's make a 20 TB Bolt. 10 TB internal and 10 TB external.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Well if you really want to experiment, let's make a 20 TB Bolt. 10 TB internal and 10 TB external.


Ah ha, that would be a bit much. Not even sure how it could be done with a Bolt, would have to use two externals, one connected to the Bolt MB and one to Esata? Since the test is for TE4 I doubt it would work with an Esata drive connected, TE4 seems to have a lot of problems with Esata. I'll be really happy if the one 10TB works with TE4 and withstands a software update or two. Though I will probably go back to TE3 once test is done.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Ah ha, that would be a bit much. Not even sure how it could be done with a Bolt, would have to use two externals, one connected to the Bolt MB and one to Esata? Since the test is for TE4 I doubt it would work with an Esata drive connected, TE4 seems to have a lot of problems with Esata. I'll be really happy if the one 10TB works with TE4 and withstands a software update or two. Though I will probably go back to TE3 once test is done.


You are correct that it would require a 10 TB internal and a 10 TB external drive.

If that is something you want to attempt at some time, you would need to start with an 8 TB MFSR image and then add 2 TB using the method for a 10 TB Roamio drive.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> You are correct that it would require a 10 TB internal and a 10 TB external drive.
> 
> If that is something you want to attempt at some time, you would need to start with an 8 TB MFSR image and then add 2 TB using the method for a 10 TB Roamio drive.


For now just the one 10TB drive. But you mention starting with an 8TB MFSR image and adding 2TB once. Will my original plan work for the one drive, put in fresh 4TB, let the Bolt format it, pull it and use MFSR, clone the 4TB to the 10TB, then add 2TB three times? Or do I HAVE to start with an 8TB MFSR image?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> For now just the one 10TB drive. But you mention starting with an 8TB MFSR image and adding 2TB once. Will my original plan work for the one drive, put in fresh 4TB, let the Bolt format it, pull it and use MFSR, clone the 4TB to the 10TB, then add 2TB three times? Or do I HAVE to start with an 8TB MFSR image?


You would have to start with an 8TB MFSR image then add 2 TB to that image. The external would have five 2 TB partitions. We would have to coalesce each added partition in order to have enough space in the MFS header.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jmbach said:


> You would have to start with an 8TB MFSR image then add 2 TB to that image. The external would have five 2 TB partitions. We would have to coalesce each added partition in order to have enough space in the MFS header.


For the original plan to just create a 10TB internal?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

ggieseke said:


> For the original plan to just create a 10TB internal?


No. Only if he wants to eventually add another 10 TB without having to redo the initial image.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Ah good, I don't have an extra 8TB so was going to scrap the project. Now will try as originally planned, thanks.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Ah good, I don't have an extra 8TB so was going to scrap the project. Now will try as originally planned, thanks.


So for this project, you can setup the Bolt with its original drive. Then follow the 10 TB Roamio instructions.

BTW, you will need to use an external power supply for the large drive.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> So for this project, you can setup the Bolt with its original drive. Then follow the 10 TB Roamio instructions.
> 
> BTW, you will need to use an external power supply for the large drive.


Appears this may not work with the latest version of TE4/Hydra. First I tried the MFSTools 3.3 to copy the stock 500GB to the 10TB. Got error message, "cannot determine primary boot partition from boot sector". So decided to try it the way I was going to originally. Put in new 4TB drive (3.5 PMR). It got to guided setup. Pulled it and tried to run MFSR. Got error, "invalid apple partition map". So they must have done something with the latest version of TE4 that broke these upgrades  I am going to put the 4TB back in for fun and run guided setup, see it I get a working 3TB out of it. Will also try an actual 3TB 3.5 PMR.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I might go back to TE3 on the Bolt and try again. Would be nice to have a 10TB Bolt since I got a cheap 4K TV back around Black Friday. All my Roamios are TE3, I guess I could watch my Roamio recordings through the Bolt and have them upconverted to 4K. Or if I get 3TB working with TE4 I SUPPOSE I could leave the Bolt TE4 and do the same............... I wonder if the TE4 above 3TB would work with a Roamio? Can't really test that as all my Roamios are the way I want them, don't want to take any chances. Maybe if I get another Roamio someday..................


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hmm, running guided setup on the 4TB, it worked but I only ended up with 285HD hours. That's less than 2TB yes? I think TE4 is screwed up, at least on Bolt. Maybe that's why they aren't selling 3TB Bolts anymore?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Well I tried 2 3TB 3.5 PMR drives, they both worked fine, 478 HD hours? I'm thinking 3TB internal is the new limit for a Bolt running TE4. Am going to revert to TE3 and see if I can do 10TB.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Hmm, running guided setup on the 4TB, it worked but I only ended up with 285HD hours. That's less than 2TB yes? I think TE4 is screwed up, at least on Bolt. Maybe that's why they aren't selling 3TB Bolts anymore?


That is because Bolts have the same limitations as other TiVos with a 2 TB partition limit. When the Roamio and Bolt self format a 4 TB drive, it does not make both media partitions equal which would keep each just under 2 TB but will make one slightly larger than 2 TB and the other smaller giving you results you obtained. That is why you need to use MFSR on self formatted drives larger than 3 TB and up to 8 TB.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Well I tried 2 3TB 3.5 PMR drives, they both worked fine, 478 HD hours? I'm thinking 3TB internal is the new limit for a Bolt running TE4. Am going to revert to TE3 and see if I can do 10TB.


That could be but I think I read somewhere that some people are using the larger Seagate 2.5 inch drives successfully in the Bolts with TE4.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Appears this may not work with the latest version of TE4/Hydra. First I tried the MFSTools 3.3 to copy the stock 500GB to the 10TB. Got error message, "cannot determine primary boot partition from boot sector". So decided to try it the way I was going to originally. Put in new 4TB drive (3.5 PMR). It got to guided setup. Pulled it and tried to run MFSR. Got error, "invalid apple partition map". So they must have done something with the latest version of TE4 that broke these upgrades  I am going to put the 4TB back in for fun and run guided setup, see it I get a working 3TB out of it. Will also try an actual 3TB 3.5 PMR.


Several things here.

One is that MFSR only works up to 8 TB drives.

Two, if you see that error with MFSTools, if you read to the bottom of my post that you can download MFSTools ISO, you would see that you need to run bootsectorfix on that image before trying MFSTools again on it.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

I have a fresh 500gb Bolt running TE3, and a fresh 10TB drive that I'd like to use together. The largest drives I have on hand <=8TB are 4TB. Am I going to need to MFSR onto a 4TB, clone, then triple expand to use the 10TB?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

angra said:


> I have a fresh 500gb Bolt running TE3, and a fresh 10TB drive that I'd like to use together. The largest drives I have on hand <=8TB are 4TB. Am I going to need to MFSR onto a 4TB, clone, then triple expand to use the 10TB?


Wait a bit so we can make sure things will work out.

Essentially you follow the instructions in the 10 TB Roamio thread for the Bolt. However, no one yet has tried this and if you attempt it before it can be confirmed it will work, you run the risk of losing all recordings. In addition you will have to use an external power supply for the 10 TB drive.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

I have no recordings, and I am willing to help with testing. I have a full external housing rig for my 10TB ready to go.

I saw that thread and was not sure if the limit of 3 mfsadd meant that I would end up with only ~6.5TB used if I started with a 500GB.

It'll be at least a few days and maybe a week or two before I can do this; I will be happy to test any scenarios that are undertested by the time I do it.


----------



## enyce9 (Sep 21, 2006)

jmbach said:


> Wait a bit so we can make sure things will work out.
> 
> Essentially you follow the instructions in the 10 TB Roamio thread for the Bolt. However, no one yet has tried this and if you attempt it before it can be confirmed it will work, you run the risk of losing all recordings. In addition you will have to use an external power supply for the 10 TB drive.


Why the need for the external power supply?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

3.5" drives won't fit inside a bolt, so must be connected via cables to the internal SATA port. I suspect that the Bolt does not supply 12v power as most 2.5" drives do not require it.

I also have a 12TB drive available for testing, but if I read everything correctly, there is no current hypothesis for a working 12TB method, right?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

angra said:


> 3.5" drives won't fit inside a bolt, so must be connected via cables to the internal SATA port. I suspect that the Bolt does not supply 12v power as most 2.5" drives do not require it.
> 
> I also have a 12TB drive available for testing, but if I read everything correctly, there is no current hypothesis for a working 12TB method, right?


There is a way to get 12 TB to work as an internal drive in theory. Depends if we get the 10 TB to work.

And the Bolt does not supply enough amperage for the drive to spin up reliably.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm happy to delay pressing the bolt into full time service if there is a way that I can help the cause by doing so. I don't plan to dedicate the 12 TB permanently to the Tivo, but I can use it for testing for a while without trouble.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

angra said:


> I'm happy to delay pressing the bolt into full time service if there is a way that I can help the cause by doing so. I don't plan to dedicate the 12 TB permanently to the Tivo, but I can use it for testing for a while without trouble.


Do you have access to a 6 TB or 8TB drive? If so I would use it to create a MFSR image on the drive and boot it in the Bolt. Once that is done, you can then follow the 10 TB Roamio thread starting at the mfsadd step.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Do you have access to a 6 TB or 8TB drive? If so I would use it to create a MFSR image on the drive and boot it in the Bolt. Once that is done, you can then follow the 10 TB Roamio thread starting at the mfsadd step.


I do not currently have a 6 or 8 on hand, but I could get one if it would help with testing. also PM coming.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

angra said:


> I do not currently have a 6 or 8 on hand, but I could get one if it would help with testing. also PM coming.


If you try this I would be interested in knowing what happens when you pull the drive after formatting in the Bolt and try MFSR. I tried with a 4TB, got "Apple partition errors" when running MFSR. Maybe a problem with my MFSR, if yours works fine with 6 or 8TB (or even 4TB if you want to give that a try now), let me know, thanks.

Note, when I did all this with Roamios it worked fine, just not with this new Bolt.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

If you have not used MFSR, I think the procedure is like this. Put the 4TB (or 6 or 8) in the Bolt. Let it format. It will get to the guided setup screen eventually. At that point pull it, put it in the computer and run MFSR. The put it back and you should have full capacity (up to 8TB). If you get the same error as me (while trying to run MFSR in the computer), Apple partition error, then probably a Bolt specific problem as it has worked fine for me in Roamios (running TE3).


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

tommage1 said:


> If you try this I would be interested in knowing what happens when you pull the drive after formatting in the Bolt and try MFSR. I tried with a 4TB, got "Apple partition errors" when running MFSR. Maybe a problem with my MFSR, if yours works fine with 6 or 8TB (or even 4TB if you want to give that a try now), let me know, thanks.
> 
> Note, when I did all this with Roamios it worked fine, just not with this new Bolt.


if I understand it, the experiment you'd like me to try is:

* Put fresh 6/8TB in Bolt (TE3 OK?), let Bolt format
* MFSR

Then what? That sounds like my understanding of the standard process for a <=8TB drive. Are we just attempting to verify that the standard process has not been borked in some way by the newest round of Bolts?


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes, though I'd try it with TE4. Correct about "borking" though my process in the past was with Roamios on TE3, MFSR worked with no issues, 4-8TB. With my current Bolt (on TE4) just putting in a fresh 4TB then trying to run MFSR on it came up with the Apple partition errors. Also when I was trying to do copies with MFST 3.3 I was getting boot sector errors. Could fix that with bootsectorfix but then other problems started. For now I would like to see what happens for you, on TE4, 4,6, or 8TB, clean drives, formatted in Bolt, then trying MFSR. Maybe my MFSR is corrupted but it is the same one I ran on a fresh 8TB in the Roamio, on TE3 however.

You mentioned you could get 6,8TB drives to try, was not sure how long that would take which is why I mentioned the test with 4TB would be fine if you have one actually in hand.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Sometime last year a TE4 software update "broke" a lot of upgraded drive Bolts, different model drives. You could probably find the thread if you search. I'm guessing at least some of the 4TB and up upgraded drives that broke may have been created with MFSR. And now since I get an Apple partition error with MFSR on a simple 4TB drive maybe the TE4 software update did break something. I did not have a Bolt at the time (I like Roamios) so could not test anything but kept note of the problem. The $280 lifetime Bolt was too good a deal to pass up so I got one to experiment with. I was going to put in a 10TB on TE4 but have run into loads of issues (am working on another solution right now, have high hopes but we shall see). That solution does not use MFSR at all though so am still very interested in this test.


----------



## angra (Apr 12, 2002)

Got it - no criticism intended just making sure I understood as well as possible the specific test(s) to be run.

It'll be a day or two before I get my test rig set up. I'm going to dedicate a little corner of my workspace to work on this stuff. As a user, I have approximately 0.0 interest units in TE4, so I'm likely to be a little bit biased toward TE3 tests. But I am very interested in helping base of community knowledge to grow, particularly as I think there will an influx of new Bolt users from this deal.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

angra said:


> Got it - no criticism intended just making sure I understood as well as possible the specific test(s) to be run.
> 
> It'll be a day or two before I get my test rig set up. I'm going to dedicate a little corner of my workspace to work on this stuff. As a user, I have approximately 0.0 interest units in TE4, so I'm likely to be a little bit biased toward TE3 tests. But I am very interested in helping base of community knowledge to grow, particularly as I think there will an influx of new Bolt users from this deal.


Haha, me too, I'm perfectly happy with my Roamios and will run them with TE3 until Tivo stops supporting it or when the boxes become obsolete (IPTV, ATSC 3.0 etc). This is just a fun project to see if I can get TE4 with a large drive working on a Bolt AND have it survive software updates. Once the test is done I'll probably go back to TE3 on the Bolt or sell it, Bolts are not great to work on, TE3 or TE4. And as for me getting TE4 to work with large drives, I'm just a "tester", the real heroes if we getting it working are the programmers of MFST and MFSR.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Well a 10 TB internal Bolt drive is possible. Just not easy at this point. mfsadd needs to be fixed to be able to add partitions to the Bolt. This was done with manual hex edits to the APM to add the needed partitions that then were incorporated to the MFS with MFSTools.


----------



## enyce9 (Sep 21, 2006)

jmbach said:


> Well a 10 TB internal Bolt drive is possible. Just not easy at this point. mfsadd needs to be fixed to be able to add partitions to the Bolt. This was done with manual hex edits to the APM to add the needed partitions that then were incorporated to the MFS with MFSTools.
> 
> View attachment 39630


Wow nice work.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

With the help of angra we may have resolved the mfsadd issue with the Bolts. Will be doing more testing to make sure it has not caused other issues before posting a new ISO.


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

All my parts and pieces came in today...FedEx, UPS and USPS all within a few hours. 
On hand I have a new Bolt 6t 1Tb from TiVo, a new WD Red 10Tb 3.5 drive and cables. 
Found out the hard way that MFSTools doesn't support 10Tb yet. I kept getting the "5 media regions, which isn't supported at this time" error. Gave up and went to the TC. 

I've formatted the WD Red with Data Lifeguard till I'm blue in the face. I do NOT have any 6 or 8 Tb's laying around. I have a few WD Red 4Tb's that can be pressed into service. At this point I'm at a stand still. How can I help the cause?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Henryr said:


> All my parts and pieces came in today...FedEx, UPS and USPS all within a few hours.
> On hand I have a new Bolt 6t 1Tb from TiVo, a new WD Red 10Tb 3.5 drive and cables.
> Found out the hard way that MFSTools doesn't support 10Tb yet. I kept getting the "5 media regions, which isn't supported at this time" error. Gave up and went to the TC.
> 
> I've formatted the WD Red with Data Lifeguard till I'm blue in the face. I do NOT have any 6 or 8 Tb's laying around. I have a few WD Red 4Tb's that can be pressed into service. At this point I'm at a stand still. How can I help the cause?


So what are you wanting to do specifically. Do you have shows from the 1 TB that you would like save when you expand? Is everything blank and all you want to do is create a new empty drive?


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

Everything blank. New drive, new TiVo.
Just trying to get close to 10Tb storage. 

Bob...



jmbach said:


> So what are you wanting to do specifically. Do you have shows from the 1 TB that you would like save when you expand? Is everything blank and all you want to do is create a new empty drive?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

You have 2 choices. One is to use one of you 4 TB drives and make an image using MFSR. The take that image and copy it over to the 10 TB drive using dd in Linux or a cloning dock. Then setup that drive completely and wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted (hopefully this weekend if I get time) to start adding recording space.

Other option is to setup the 1TB drive in the Bolt completely then use MFSTools to copy it over to the 10 TB drive using the command mfscopy -m 2000 <target>. Then wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted to finish adding recording space.


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

LOLOL 
Thanks Jim!
I guess I'll play with a 4Tb and wait.

Thanks,
Bob...


----------



## Henryr (Nov 22, 2003)

jmbach said:


> You have 2 choices. One is to use one of you 4 TB drives and make an image using MFSR. The take that image and copy it over to the 10 TB drive using dd in Linux or a cloning dock. Then setup that drive completely and wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted (hopefully this weekend if I get time) to start adding recording space.
> 
> Other option is to setup the 1TB drive in the Bolt completely then use MFSTools to copy it over to the 10 TB drive using the command mfscopy -m 2000 <target>. Then wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted to finish adding recording space.


Good day jmBach!
Hope you had a great weekend. Any chance you got around to looking at adding space (up to 10Tb) on MFSTools?


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> You have 2 choices. One is to use one of you 4 TB drives and make an image using MFSR. The take that image and copy it over to the 10 TB drive using dd in Linux or a cloning dock. Then setup that drive completely and wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted (hopefully this weekend if I get time) to start adding recording space.
> 
> Other option is to setup the 1TB drive in the Bolt completely then use MFSTools to copy it over to the 10 TB drive using the command mfscopy -m 2000 <target>. Then wait for the newer revision of MFSTools to be posted to finish adding recording space.


jmbach,

Will this new version allow me to duplicate (saving all programs) and expand a 1TB TE4 Roamio to an 8TB drive?

Thanks!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

editklink said:


> jmbach,
> 
> Will this new version allow me to duplicate (saving all programs) and expand a 1TB TE4 Roamio to an 8TB drive?
> 
> Thanks!


The current version will work for the Roamio. See the Roamio 10 TB thread.


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> The current version will work for the Roamio. See the Roamio 10 TB thread.


Thanks for the quick response jmbach!

I tried reading through all of these threads but didn't seem to find confirmation that mfsTools 3.3-devel would work on a TE4 Roamio - especially when trying to save programming. Are there any gotchas to look out for to avoid losing everything? If things go bad I'll just throw my 1TB back in, but I don't want to risk it triggering an automatic format (is that only on the Bolts or all systems running TE4)?

Again, appreciate all of your help and dedication to this thread.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

editklink said:


> Thanks for the quick response jmbach!
> 
> I tried reading through all of these threads but didn't seem to find confirmation that mfsTools 3.3-devel would work on a TE4 Roamio - especially when trying to save programming. Are there any gotchas to look out for to avoid losing everything? If things go bad I'll just throw my 1TB back in, but I don't want to risk it triggering an automatic format (is that only on the Bolts or all systems running TE4)?
> 
> Again, appreciate all of your help and dedication to this thread.


The Bolts store the data for the recordings differently than Roamios so an auto format does not wipe everything out. Consequently just put your old drive back in you are okay. The only issue might be is losing cableCARD paring.


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> The Bolts store the data for the recordings differently than Roamios so an auto format does not wipe everything out. Consequently just put your old drive back in you are okay. The only issue might be is losing cableCARD paring.


Alright, I'll give it a shot and post my results in the 10TB Roamio thread.

Thanks and have a great weekend.


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> The Bolts store the data for the recordings differently than Roamios so an auto format does not wipe everything out. Consequently just put your old drive back in you are okay. The only issue might be is losing cableCARD paring.


Hi jmbach,

I'm about 4% through my copy. A few "interrupt took too long" errors but those appear to be harmless?

I have a question about expanding space... since I'm starting with a 1TB drive and I can only expand 3 (x 2TB) times, does that mean it's impossible to get to the 8TB capacity of the drive (1TB + 6TB = 7TB)?

7TB is honestly more than enough, just curious if it's possible to use all the available space.

Thanks!
David


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> The Bolts store the data for the recordings differently than Roamios so an auto format does not wipe everything out. Consequently just put your old drive back in you are okay. The only issue might be is losing cableCARD paring.


Success (for now) story... Was able to copy all my programs from a 1TB TE4 Roamio Plus factory original drive using MFSTools-3.3 to a new WD 8TB. Drive showed up as 4TB in Roamio Plus after clone. Was then able to run 2 expand commands and am now getting 1200+ HD Hours and the full 8TB.

Thanks for your help and for creating these tools, jmbach!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

editklink said:


> Success (for now) story... Was able to copy all my programs from a 1TB TE4 Roamio Plus factory original drive using MFSTools-3.3 to a new WD 8TB. Drive showed up as 4TB in Roamio Plus after clone. Was then able to run 2 expand commands and am now getting 1200+ HD Hours and the full 8TB.
> 
> Thanks for your help and for creating these tools, jmbach!


Very good. If you are having issues with it not completing a connection with the TiVo servers, try a KS 58 to see if it corrects it. There are reports of some people having that issue after a copy.


----------



## editklink (Apr 25, 2019)

jmbach said:


> Very good. If you are having issues with it not completing a connection with the TiVo servers, try a KS 58 to see if it corrects it. There are reports of some people having that issue after a copy.


Ha, did even think to check - but you're correct. The upgraded Roamio had been failing when loading the data. KS 58 solved the issue.

Thanks again!


----------



## ClefCruiser (Apr 25, 2019)

Trying to locate MSFR, or any tool to expand my 8t WD-Red for my Bolt- I got the new Bolt VOX, did the external cable and have the drive hooked up and did the guided setup, now I guess I need to pull it and use MSFR to expand the drive, but can't find a link to the tool, can someone help please?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


----------



## ClefCruiser (Apr 25, 2019)

ggieseke said:


> MFS Reformatter (mfsr)


Thank you ggieseke!


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

So for those interested, the new version of MFSTools that support adding partitions to Bolts has been released.

This release was made possible with the help of @angra who helped with the modifications and did extensive testing to make sure they worked.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> So for those interested, the new version of MFSTools that support adding partitions to Bolts has been released.
> 
> This release was made possible with the help of @angra who helped with the modifications and did extensive testing to make sure they worked.


Where do I download the ISO? Will the commands be the same as they were for the 10TB Roamio upgrade? Right now have a 10TB on TE4 in the Bolt, it is only using 4 of the 10TB. So am hoping can just do the three adds to get it to 10TB? Or will I need to start from scratch?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Where do I download the ISO? Will the commands be the same as they were for the 10TB Roamio upgrade? Right now have a 10TB on TE4 in the Bolt, it is only using 4 of the 10TB. So am hoping can just do the three adds to get it to 10TB? Or will I need to start from scratch?


I updated the post one the MFSTools 3.2 thread with the new ISOs.

You just follow the instructions in the 10 TB Roamio thread on your current 10 TB drive. No need to redo anything.

If there any errors or issues don't put the drive back in the Bolt, post back here.

If everything finishes like it is supposed to and the Bolt green screens, then run a KS 58.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> I updated the post one the MFSTools 3.2 thread with the new ISOs.
> 
> You just follow the instructions in the 10 TB Roamio thread on your current 10 TB drive. No need to redo anything.
> 
> ...


Ok found it, MFST 3.32? I gave it a try. On the 10TB drive in the TE4 Bolt which had a current capacity of 4TB. We created it by first making a 4TB drive (check our PMs) then cloning the 4TB to the 10TB. At the time there were numerous partition errors that had to be corrected before we could get the 4TB to work. After cloning the 4 to the 10 ended up with the same number of partitions as the 4, when trying the 10 without creating the 4 first it had one more partition than the 4.

Anyway current result. I ran 3.32 on the 10TB drive which had 4TB usable. Did a 2TB add, then the mfsaddfix. Put it in the Bolt, seemed to work fine, capacity went up to 1001 HD hours and all recordings/settings seem fine. Also connected to Tivo successfully. So pulled it and ran 3.32 again, two more adds. But when I tried another add I got an error, volsize mismatch, shows 3605052416 expecting 3605052416 (same number). So I tried an mfsaddfix, got some pruning messages and it said expecting 16 partitions but found 14. I'm guessing maybe a problem from the way we had to create the 4TB to begin with, then clone to the 10. Again maybe check our PMs.

So seems for now am limited to the 6TB usable on the 10. I suppose could start fresh since we had to do so much tweaking to get the original 4TB to work, then clone to the 10, may be causing the problem. Or possibly copy the 10 backwards to the 4 (there are only 700GB of recordings so should work, what would be the command, copy recordings/settings from the current 10 to the fresh/blanked 4?) Then blank the 10 and copy the 4 back to the 10, then try the adds again? Or any other ideas? Starting fresh would not be THAT bad, will just move recordings I want to keep to TE3 Roamios, fairly simple.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> Ok found it, MFST 3.32? I gave it a try. On the 10TB drive in the TE4 Bolt which had a current capacity of 4TB. We created it by first making a 4TB drive (check our PMs) then cloning the 4TB to the 10TB. At the time there were numerous partition errors that had to be corrected before we could get the 4TB to work. After cloning the 4 to the 10 ended up with the same number of partitions as the 4, when trying the 10 without creating the 4 first it had one more partition than the 4.
> 
> Anyway current result. I ran 3.32 on the 10TB drive which had 4TB usable. Did a 2TB add, then the mfsaddfix. Put it in the Bolt, seemed to work fine, capacity went up to 1001 HD hours and all recordings/settings seem fine. Also connected to Tivo successfully. So pulled it and ran 3.32 again, two more adds. But when I tried another add I got an error, volsize mismatch, shows 3605052416 expecting 3605052416 (same number). So I tried an mfsaddfix, got some pruning messages and it said expecting 16 partitions but found 14. I'm guessing maybe a problem from the way we had to create the 4TB to begin with, then clone to the 10. Again maybe check our PMs.
> 
> So seems for now am limited to the 6TB usable on the 10. I suppose could start fresh since we had to do so much tweaking to get the original 4TB to work, then clone to the 10, may be causing the problem. Or possibly copy the 10 backwards to the 4 (there are only 700GB of recordings so should work, what would be the command, copy recordings/settings from the current 10 to the fresh/blanked 4?) Then blank the 10 and copy the 4 back to the 10, then try the adds again? Or any other ideas? Starting fresh would not be THAT bad, will just move recordings I want to keep to TE3 Roamios, fairly simple.


If I read your post correctly, you did a total of 3 adds to the drive before you hit a wall. That comes out to adding a total of 6 TB to your 4 TB which is a total of 10 TB.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> If I read your post correctly, you did a total of 3 adds to the drive before you hit a wall. That comes out to adding a total of 6 TB to your 4 TB which is a total of 10 TB.


No, I did the one add which worked, then when I tried to do another I got the error. I tested the drive in the Bolt after one add, then put it back in the computer to TRY the other two adds, got the error when trying the 2nd total add. What is the command to copy the 10TB back to the 4TB keeping recordings?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

tommage1 said:


> No, I did the one add which worked, then when I tried to do another I got the error. I tested the drive in the Bolt after one add, then put it back in the computer to TRY the other two adds, got the error when trying the 2nd total add. What is the command to copy the 10TB back to the 4TB keeping recordings?


Try running a KS 58 on the drive and the attempt the add again.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Try running a KS 58 on the drive and the attempt the add again.


I will but what is the command to copy the 10TB back to the 4TB with recordings intact?


----------

